# "Divas".....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Finally finished that 'assortment' of Divas I ordered....

Little too much 'bling' for my taste...but they're what the customers wanted...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

nice looking collection


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm gonna have to break down and try one of those someday.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice. I need to try some of them also.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice ! LL


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Great looking pens 'T'!! Glad to see you are back making some dust! Thanks for sharing...keep 'em coming. gb


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

*Pens or other?*

Hi folks just dropping in for a quick look,,,,,,,,,,must of you probably don't know me as I was here in the early stages of forum growth.I do see some familiar faces tho,I don't turn anymore for health reasons.

I have noticed in dropping into this site and a few others that pens,keyrings and stoppers seem to be the mainstay.What has become of the bowl,vase,segmented etc turners?I'll bet GB is still turning those monster mesquite pieces?

Hows the Purple Martin business GB? I have about 60 in residence right now and will probaly max out at 72(36 pair) for the 3rd year in a row.I have lost only one to the hawks this year so far,they will get a number of the babies tho before its over.

Remember the ABC's of turning A=anchor,B=bevel ride,C=cut and don't turn the inside larger than the outside.

dick


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

dicklaxt said:


> Hi folks just dropping in for a quick look,,,,,,,,,,must of you probably don't know me as I was here in the early stages of forum growth.I do see some familiar faces tho,I don't turn anymore for health reasons.
> 
> I have noticed in dropping into this site and a few others that pens,keyrings and stoppers seem to be the mainstay.What has become of the bowl,vase,segmented etc turners?I'll bet GB is still turning those monster mesquite pieces?
> 
> ...


Not sure about the others But Ike knocked me out of turning those things. The lathe that I can afford really isn't strong enough to do bowls and vases. Its only good for pens and smaller stuff. Ike cost me about $30,000 worth of equipment in my shop and it couldn't be insured because of my location. I have to do what I can with what I got.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I knew you got hit pretty hard but dodn't know about the no insurance,****!!!!!!

dick


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

For some reason I have had a problem and can not get the turning attachment to post. I am turning and reading just can not get a picture out there. thanks LL


----------

